# MTX poo



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

So this isn't really a review on anything specific, just kind of want to put my experience out there. I had never sold MTX until I started at a new shop about 4 months ago. I always just kind of thought of it as being on the higher end of average. I am here to say it is not, that would be giving it way too much credit. It seems to me they are just another kicker/RF/Pioneer that has made their name and now doesn't think they have to make quality equipment anymore. Always with blown subs and f'd up amps, I'm so sick of it. Well, that's pretty much all I have to say. If you are on the fence between MTX and JL, take it from a guy who does defective product returns and sales... do JL. I sent more MTX poop back in the first month or two than an entire year and a half of JL at the last shop. That is all. Sorry MTX, and take all the gay gothic writing off of everything. Take money out of marketing and put it into R and D. Thank you.


----------



## RowJoe (Nov 14, 2008)

I would say many people on this forum still see Pioneer in a good light. They make one of the highest-regarded component sets (720PRS), a great budget set (D1720C), and their HUs pack plenty of features for the money.


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

I don't, yes feature/$ ratio is good. I don't like the way they sound, they are hard to use (IMO, not user friendly), and in my experience have really weird problems with their preouts sending strange noise/sound/frequencies and just plain quit working. Never seen these problems with another brand. I do not have experience with the 720PRS, but can't think of a speaker of theirs that I've heard that I didn't hate as much as Infinity. Maybe I'm just a snot. Oh well, really wanted talk about MTX on this, not Pioneer. But that's the way these things are!!!! One thing leads to another.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

you know it can be attributed to the end user of the products....just think about the people who cab buy/use MTX versus the people that can buy/use JL (different price points IMO 

Why did you pick MTX anyways? Just curious


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

What is the question... Why did I pick MTX to pick on? I'm a little confused about the question... please explain the question I would love to answer it. And you are right about the user/price issue, except it seems like their "high end" amps, the thunder elite series, that are just as expensive as JL Slash (and no where near the product) have the most problems.


----------



## emperorjj1 (Sep 10, 2008)

lol i never thought id stand up for mtx but honestly its not all that bad. what did you have to warranty?

i guess i work in a weird shop in general but ive only sent in 2 mtx subs and 1 was borderline customer retardation.


----------



## ctrhenry (Jul 16, 2006)

thats good to know




old school blue thunders for the win !


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I have to agree, the older MTX stuff was solid, well rated, kinda "sleeper" stuff, great plain ol amps.

Today... notsomuch


----------



## joshyd (Dec 17, 2008)

Totally agree. I gave up on MTX a while ago after my X-over started to randomly act up. It did that for awhile and then died one day. It was only a year and a half old. The replacement died after 6 months.


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

Never heard a MTX product I've liked. I've randomly demoed a number of their products over the years, never was impressed.

Pioneer, I sort of agree. What the US market sees, Pioneer is pretty junky. It's simply because Pioneer doesn't want to sell their better stuff in the US. They don't think Americans will pay for it. You'll never see their PRS stuff in stores. You'll never see their RS line come to the States. Even their old only mid level REV series was seldom seen in audio stores and that's just a mid level product or higher low end from a worldwide point of view. It would be like Alpine ONLY selling their Type-E and Type-S products in stores and you never saw the Type-R or Type-X products. It's dumb on Pioneer's part. They don't advertise. They don't even try. I'll agree the HU's are so-so for durability/glitchiness. The pico-fuse thing was known for a long time though and is relatively easily fixable if you don't mind taking apart the HU, not something most folks are willing to do. The audio quality of their higher end decks are quite good though, and there really isn't a ton of random failures with their products that would specifically make you avoid them.


----------



## ADR (Apr 15, 2009)

Well, being in MTX R&D for about 3 years and being laid off last spring, it seems MTX would rather have China do all the work. They would rather have Kicker as role models than make anything truly great. Truly great cost's too much. They care more about press, marketing and image than good sound. I'm just pissed they killed Xtant. It's the walking dead. That's really all I have against them. They could have done so much better.


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

A lot of companies can, but everyone plays the safe game and keeps a strong eye on the bottom line. An example is Sony. It's a massive company, could very well build outstanding car audio if they wanted to. However, they decide not to. A lot of companies seem to take this approach.


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

"They care more about press, marketing and image than good sound."

This is very obvious, what with all the "gothic" flare, old english writing, and flashing lights. I want to like it, esp the 85 and 95 subs (which I do), but it is all marketing. It is SO obvious thats all they care about.


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

Have you dealt with their top of the line amplifiers? (I think its the Elites?) I've heard they are still built in the US and are of pretty decent quality.


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

Yea, look nice, don't sound bad, but have had a LOT of problems out of them. Although, they have since corrected some issues... so... there is better in that price range.


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

You guys are failing to realize we are in the extreme minority in car audio. Most people just want something loud that has a lot of bass. These companies are using models that make sense for profitability.

Now if they did a small section dedicated to high quality stuff, that would be kinda cool. Something like a little sector sector of the company to pander to the likes of us.


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

ctrhenry said:


> thats good to know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Still have mine.*


----------



## ctrhenry (Jul 16, 2006)

denim said:


> *Still have mine.*


jealousy, pure jealousy.


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

I installed a Thunder 280 in my car yesterday, circa 1999. Not a bad little amp. I know I wouldn't buy anything MTX newer than 2001-ish.



mvw2 said:


> A lot of companies can, but everyone plays the safe game and keeps a strong eye on the bottom line. An example is Sony. It's a massive company, could very well build outstanding car audio if they wanted to. However, they decide not to. A lot of companies seem to take this approach.


Sony does the same with their cameras...make 5 or 6 mundane models (although the A900 is top-of-the-line). They'd rather make money off sales volume rather than cater to "specialists." Guess I can't blame em because everybody starts somewhere. 

But for the folks that start with Xplod garbage, there's no more Mobile ES to upgrade to anymore. Bring back that line...come on Sony...and built em in Japan.


its_bacon12 said:


> You guys are failing to realize we are in the extreme minority in car audio. Most people just want something loud that has a lot of bass. These companies are using models that make sense for profitability.
> 
> Now if they did a small section dedicated to high quality stuff, that would be kinda cool. Something like a little sector sector of the company to pander to the likes of us.


Yep...sell more stuff for less...make more money. It's unfortunate that most businesses are purely about the bottom line, sacrificing their name in the process. Made in China needs to stop.


denim said:


> *Still have mine.*


I remember looking at those in the Crutchfield catalogs when I was in middle school :laugh:


----------



## mennitti (Aug 10, 2009)

Just last week I installed an MTX 10" sub in a car and it was blown 2 days later from an MTX TC2002. These cheap new economy subs with the tribal looking graphics do not handle the power they are rated for.


----------



## dsg74 (Jan 7, 2008)

I sure do miss my Blue Thunder 10s. And my wife had some Black Gold 8s that were truly amazing back in the day. Haven't considered anything MTX in a long time.


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

I miss my old thunder amps. And I still have my old thunder 7000 10s. noplace to put them, but I have them in the garage


----------



## jrouter76 (Dec 21, 2005)

Salad Fingers said:


> So this isn't really a review on anything specific, just kind of want to put my experience out there. I had never sold MTX until I started at a new shop about 4 months ago. I always just kind of thought of it as being on the higher end of average. I am here to say it is not, that would be giving it way too much credit. It seems to me they are just another kicker/RF/Pioneer that has made their name and now doesn't think they have to make quality equipment anymore. Always with blown subs and f'd up amps, I'm so sick of it. Well, that's pretty much all I have to say. If you are on the fence between MTX and JL, take it from a guy who does defective product returns and sales... do JL. I sent more MTX poop back in the first month or two than an entire year and a half of JL at the last shop. That is all. Sorry MTX, and take all the gay gothic writing off of everything. Take money out of marketing and put it into R and D. Thank you.


hey hey Kicker still makes a good amp.


----------



## jpswanberg (Jan 14, 2009)

My old 4300x amp was abused for 5 years and never let me down. Now, looking at the design, marketing etc., I have realized that I am not the target audience. MTX's loss, ID JL, and Dynaudio's gain. John


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

that's a joke router, they are no better than MTX


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

not that they suck, but there is way better for the $$$


----------



## emperorjj1 (Sep 10, 2008)

lol true but thats the way it is for almost everything


----------



## instalher (May 13, 2009)

wow i work for the largest car audio chain in canada and currently run the iasca worlds loudest spql car and run all mtx..... the car is my daily driver with mid level gear and hasent smoked anything yet.... i hit over 153db with a 1000watt amp and sq over 390.... now as far as the stuff the stores install......... hell we do very very little returns on mtx.... sorry dude all i can say is recheck your work as we have no major issues with there gear... and i will hazard a guess. i do a hell of a lot more with mtx in a month than you do in a yr.. the stuff is great and well priced.... if you think stetsom or cactus amps are any more reliable...... how about dd or fi subs......... nope..... that stuff is good for one burp then smokes....sometimes a bad batch gets out....... that is not mtxs fault... it happens with all manufactues....... but i will agree with you on one thing........... loose the damn gothic......


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

instalher said:


> wow i work for the largest car audio chain in canada and currently run the iasca worlds loudest spql car and run all mtx..... the car is my daily driver with mid level gear and hasent smoked anything yet.... i hit over 153db with a 1000watt amp and sq over 390.... now as far as the stuff the stores install......... hell we do very very little returns on mtx.... sorry dude all i can say is recheck your work as we have no major issues with there gear... and i will hazard a guess. i do a hell of a lot more with mtx in a month than you do in a yr.. the stuff is great and well priced.... if you think stetsom or cactus amps are any more reliable...... how about dd or fi subs......... nope..... that stuff is good for one burp then smokes....sometimes a bad batch gets out....... that is not mtxs fault... it happens with all manufactues....... but i will agree with you on one thing........... loose the damn gothic......


Have you had any experience with dd or fi? Just wondering because both companies make a solid product line all the way across the board. And in the right ported box a dd sub can sound VERY nice. My dd 510 plays flat from 30-80hz in a ported box tuned to 30. It also has insanely good blending qualities. 

As for amps I can count on one hand the number of companies I would consider. MTX IS NOT one of them but the DD amps are.


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

instalher, " and i will hazard a guess. i do a hell of a lot more with mtx in a month than you do in a yr.." what makes you think you know how much my shop does in a month? buy you're right, you probably do a lot more MTX than I do, because I don't trust the product and sell equipment that I don't have problems out of. Every RFL 4 or 5 channel amp I have ever sold has an issue where you can unplug the front or rear rca's and everything still works. I just had the 4 ch go into thermal after 15 mins and it wasn't even hot!!! Hella noise coming out of those RFL's too. I can't count how many of them have had the gain function as an on/off switch, no attenuation. Don't even get me started on the Thunder Elite stuff, 75% of those have all kinds of stupid problems. Not to mention the lack of tuning control they give. Yes, when they work they are good amps (except for the noise floor on the RFL's) but I have more problems than with anything I have ever sold. As far as the subs, don't really have issues, same with the mids/highs. The TT thin subs are awesome for the price and work very well in small/shallow enclosures, and the 7500-9500 are pretty bad ass subs. Although I like the old 7500 way better than the new 75 version, especially in the looks department. Stop aiming for the "Tapout" douche bags that think they are metal because they listen to ****ty ass Disturbed and Godsmack and have gothic writing on their car audio equipment and go back to the classy look. I would probably actually put it in my car. Thunder Elite vs. JL Slash, I think we all know the answer to that one...


----------



## PABowhunter4life (Jan 3, 2009)

The shame of it is MTX made some of the finest gear back in the day. Their Black Gold line, the Thunder X series of amps and the Thuner 3k, 5k and 7k subs were all just sick and IMO 75% of the junk out there today that is supposed to be "new and improved" doesn't hold a candle to their older stuff. Grossly underrated amps, subs that sounded good but got silly loud.....those were the days


----------



## JayBee (Oct 6, 2006)

Black Gold's were really sweet and the Thunder Cast stuff would pound. Now i don't really consider their product very often for any install.


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

Some of this arguement is varying between sound quality and the ability to pound without fail.

Speak clearly about what you like or dislike about the product. Blanket statements simply cover too many aspects to be correct, so you need to be specific. 

I'm not a fan of MTX from a SQ standpoint. I have never heard one of their products, full range speakers or subs, that I liked. They all sounded pretty poor relative to the other products available. They may get loud and not fail, but is that all you really want from them?


----------



## Brian Steele (Jun 1, 2007)

PABowhunter4life said:


> The shame of it is MTX made some of the finest gear back in the day. Their Black Gold line, the Thunder X series of amps and the Thuner 3k, 5k and 7k subs were all just sick and IMO 75% of the junk out there today that is supposed to be "new and improved" doesn't hold a candle to their older stuff. Grossly underrated amps, subs that sounded good but got silly loud.....those were the days


Hey, I'm running an MTX 4160 in my car for the front and rear speaks.

Works well, as long as I don't touch the gains, LOL. Bludy loud static when that happens - took out one of my Aura tweets the first time it happened. It actually used to run subs in my previous car for awhile before I upgraded.

I'm looking for a replacement amp, but haven't decided on one yet.


----------



## instalher (May 13, 2009)

well as far as there speakers go.. not a big fan of any of there mids or tweets.... and for the entry level amps well they are just that entry level made in china run of the mill nothing special 199 amps so dont expect to much from them... as far as the tc/ta/rfl and elite amps i contacted mtx and was told they have a less than 1% warranty come back rate on these amps..... LESS THAN 1%!!!!!!!!!!!!! nuff said... please due more homework on how you are installing them.... or if you dont have enough install skill to install hi performance amps plase it no shame to call the guys who built the amps and find out what the hell is going on.... call 1-800-225-5689 and ask for jp in tech support.... please this post is not to dis you , i just want to know why you are having so many problems with these amps...


----------



## freemind (Sep 11, 2008)

I really miss my old Terminator MTA 225. It did run hot tho.

I saw the new MTX Terminator series and,

it makes me want to puke.


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

Anyone can just say less than 1%, if you asked me how big my dick was and I told you 15 inches you wouldn't believe me because I could easily just make that up. How are you going to discredit that? Less than 1% is ********. It's funny how so many people have pointed at the install, but when I use Treo, Alpine, or RE I never have any problems!! Same installers, same wire, same everything except the amp. Oh, and instalher, if you are going to get on here and act like you know what you're talking about (not that you don't) then at least learn how to spell. 

"well as far as there (THEIR) speakers go.." 
not a big fan of any of there (THEIR) mids or tweets...." 
nothing special 199 amps so dont expect to (TOO) much from them..."
please due (DO) more homework on how you are installing them.... "
or if you dont have enough install skill to install hi (HIGH) performance amps" 
plase (I don't know what the hell this means, but i guess that is supposed to be PLACE) 

don't have the install skill? Yea, I guess putting in things like Audison, Hertz, JL Audio, Zapco, Boston Acoustics, Morel, Zapco, and Arc Audio and barely ever having problems, then putting in MTX and having a high failure rate... must be install related. Stop defending it and stop blaming me and my installers, it's the product!!!!!!!


----------



## emperorjj1 (Sep 10, 2008)

instalher said:


> well as far as there speakers go.. not a big fan of any of there mids or tweets.... and for the entry level amps well they are just that entry level made in china run of the mill nothing special 199 amps so dont expect to much from them... as far as the tc/ta/rfl and elite amps i contacted mtx and was told they have a less than 1% warranty come back rate on these amps..... LESS THAN 1%!!!!!!!!!!!!! nuff said... please due more homework on how you are installing them.... or if you dont have enough install skill to install hi performance amps plase it no shame to call the guys who built the amps and find out what the hell is going on.... call 1-800-225-5689 and ask for jp in tech support.... please this post is not to dis you , i just want to know why you are having so many problems with these amps...


lol numbers be told but all the rfl and jackhammer amps had issues with the lights for the first 4 months, terminator amps are complete ass. x thunder are actually decent. id carry them even thou i dont.

also remember not everything that breaks goes back to the manufacture.


----------



## ashlar (Dec 4, 2008)

ADR said:


> I'm just pissed they killed Xtant. It's the walking dead. That's really all I have against them. They could have done so much better.


Xtant died when Jeff Scoon and Bruce Macmillan (lead design engineer over at Precision Power (PPI) who was responsible for building the Art Series amplifiers, and also lead design engineer over at Xtant) left and started building amplifiers for JL Audio. What was left was MTX's "version" of Xtant. Funny how some self-professed amplifier experts still think that JL Audio does not build well regarded amplifiers just because it has a JL badge on them, even though they are designed by Bruce himself. Hmmm.


----------



## instalher (May 13, 2009)

wow for a 24 yr old kid you sure talk smack... i have installed for that long.... and as far as spelling........ that dont make a stereo go loud... albeit it sure makes for a classier post.... and when i type on here iam usually not to pickie how i spell things... most people get the point... and as far as install skills.. well how can i make a statement on that over a computer..... my pics are on canadiancaraudio.com and photobucket. see for yourself.... my point with mtx is that there stuff is good value and lots of power for the money..... are they up with fi/dd/stetsom/cactus.......... well you have to pick you mtx product accordingly.... to go against that equipment you pick the 9500 series subs and ta amps... now against lines like alpine/pioneer/jl/sony/infinity................. well they have the tc amps and axe speakers..... and we still have two more levels of amps and speakers.... so apples to apples........... now i compete in iasca sq AND idbl with my mtx car and hit 153+ and score over 390 in sq..... the car also competes db drag and hits again 151+ so i go against all these other spl brands....... now iam only running a 1000 watt @4ohm amp and keep up with these moster power guys quite well...... so far no blown amps or subs... i cant say that for anyone eles in my class... pro 5+ 
mtx is good stuff...


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

My wifes ol blue thunder box that the boy used and then sold this last spring...


----------



## emperorjj1 (Sep 10, 2008)

lol i thought the whole thing was kids talk more smack? either way im sure the install means more then the equiptment. that being said i think the mtx 9500 is a crappy sub... infact the last 2 we had at the shop i sold one in a box for 200 bucks (used) and gave the other one to the dumpster.


----------



## Redcloud (Feb 5, 2009)

Salad Fingers said:


> instalher, " and i will hazard a guess. i do a hell of a lot more with mtx in a month than you do in a yr.." what makes you think you know how much my shop does in a month? buy you're right, you probably do a lot more MTX than I do, because I don't trust the product and sell equipment that I don't have problems out of. Every RFL 4 or 5 channel amp I have ever sold has an issue where you can unplug the front or rear rca's and everything still works. I just had the 4 ch go into thermal after 15 mins and it wasn't even hot!!! Hella noise coming out of those RFL's too. I can't count how many of them have had the gain function as an on/off switch, no attenuation. Don't even get me started on the Thunder Elite stuff, 75% of those have all kinds of stupid problems. Not to mention the lack of tuning control they give. Yes, when they work they are good amps (except for the noise floor on the RFL's) but I have more problems than with anything I have ever sold. As far as the subs, don't really have issues, same with the mids/highs. The TT thin subs are awesome for the price and work very well in small/shallow enclosures, and the 7500-9500 are pretty bad ass subs. Although I like the old 7500 way better than the new 75 version, especially in the looks department. Stop aiming for the "Tapout" douche bags that think they are metal because they listen to ****ty ass Disturbed and Godsmack and have gothic writing on their car audio equipment and go back to the classy look. I would probably actually put it in my car. Thunder Elite vs. JL Slash, I think we all know the answer to that one...


Salad is right, I had bought the RFL 5 channel from an authorized dealer here in arlington, texas. The first one had one of the channels go out, the second one would go into protection after several minutes at high volume. That was my first and last experience with MTX. Prior to that I had never had a hardware failure with car audio.


----------



## emperorjj1 (Sep 10, 2008)

i'm telling u all the amps they first made (rfl/jackhammer) had issues with the led's. all u needed to do was unplug them and all the problems would go away. not sure why but it was like the pioneer pico fuse just did wierd things


----------



## rockinraudio (Sep 19, 2009)

I always tell my customers, you get what you pay for. They usally want more than they can afford.


----------



## instalher (May 13, 2009)

boy iam glad that ABSOLUTLY NO OTHER AMP sold new never was defective i have installed brand new r.f. that as soon as power was applied pow flames galore.. same with p.g orion, and smokestream.. yes not every single amp off the line is perfect....... but i bet you know someone who owns a lemon car..... funny how that the exact same production line machinery can produce 10000 good honda civics and i get the one with over 250 issues............. it just happens..... no mass produced product is perfect so for the few rare cases where an amp blows or a sub cooks..... there line is pretty damn good.


----------



## rockinraudio (Sep 19, 2009)

You hit it right on the head!!! Nothing will always be perfect 100% of the time!!! What seperates a good Company/vendor from a bad compnay/vendor is the level of customer service. I have purchased product from high end audio companys and had bad experiences with returns/defective product, and I have had lower end "mass produced" companys bend over backwards to make things right, and vis versa. Really depends on the mission statement of the company.


----------



## RyanM923 (May 12, 2007)

What shop does the OP own?


----------



## jinstall (Sep 23, 2009)

instalher said:


> well as far as there speakers go.. not a big fan of any of there mids or tweets.... and for the entry level amps well they are just that entry level made in china run of the mill nothing special 199 amps so dont expect to much from them... as far as the tc/ta/rfl and elite amps i contacted mtx and was told they have a less than 1% warranty come back rate on these amps..... LESS THAN 1%!!!!!!!!!!!!! nuff said... please due more homework on how you are installing them.... or if you dont have enough install skill to install hi performance amps plase it no shame to call the guys who built the amps and find out what the hell is going on.... call 1-800-225-5689 and ask for jp in tech support.... please this post is not to dis you , i just want to know why you are having so many problems with these amps...


mtx makes oem replacement or just slightly better and nothing else in terms of mids and highs, not even worth mentioning. I find mtx amps hit thermal real easy, and their subs don't like sealed boxes at all, but that's about it.

as for the 1% failure rate, my experience with warranteeing an mtx amp was that I was warned (this was years ago) that they probably wouldn't cover it because they tend to believe most of their amps only fail under user error, so most of their claims are rejected.

in most cases they would be right, I mean most mtx is aimed at the casual buyer.


----------



## t1990le (Oct 1, 2009)

Salad Fingers said:


> So this isn't really a review on anything specific, just kind of want to put my experience out there. I had never sold MTX until I started at a new shop about 4 months ago. I always just kind of thought of it as being on the higher end of average. I am here to say it is not, that would be giving it way too much credit. It seems to me they are just another kicker/RF/Pioneer that has made their name and now doesn't think they have to make quality equipment anymore. Always with blown subs and f'd up amps, I'm so sick of it. Well, that's pretty much all I have to say. If you are on the fence between MTX and JL, take it from a guy who does defective product returns and sales... do JL. I sent more MTX poop back in the first month or two than an entire year and a half of JL at the last shop. That is all. Sorry MTX, and take all the gay gothic writing off of everything. Take money out of marketing and put it into R and D. Thank you.


x2 i used to run their jackhammer series from CC a couple of years ago and im glad i got warrenty, I blew 3 of them bishes in a year lol idk y i put a set of compVR kickers on the same amp with gains ect set the same and it was in my truck for a year and a half no problem.


----------



## emperorjj1 (Sep 10, 2008)

the jackhammers are the same as the normal TR55 and TR45. Even giving you the benefit of the doubt saying you had the bigger JH55 12" (400w rms) replacing it with a 500w rms kicker sub on the same amp with the same gain levels makes sense why you didn't blow the speakers. The xtra 100w rms per sub rated power handling is why the kickers didn't blow


----------



## Ram4ever (Oct 21, 2009)

Interesting thread... reminds me of when I used to repair pro audio equipment and Crown changed management and Engineers and became noted for frequently being a very active participant in the pyrotechnic shows... 

I'm curious if there's any data which comes back with the repaired car audio equipment describing the internal component failures; such as failed surface mount component bonds, solder fractures, shorts through the output device insulators, conductive residue, etc.? 

I bought an MTX TA5601 and a 3x10 MTX Thunder box several years ago... still haven't installed them in my custom van yet, but after reading this thread I'll admit I'm gritting my teeth a bit!


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

Wow. I've dealt directly with MTX product, and other than one bad batch of amps, I'd had very little problems with it. I sold it through two different companys too, and over a span of about 4 years. 

Their subs sound excellent, their amps were solid. I never liked their highs, but their "high end" components weren't bad, just not my cup of tea. 

When set up properly, they had an extremely low failure rate for me... 


The people debating the "SQ" of their subs, and stating that MTX's woofers "sound bad" are deluding themselves.


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

WRX/Z28 said:


> Wow. I've dealt directly with MTX product, and other than one bad batch of amps, I'd had very little problems with it. I sold it through two different companys too, and over a span of about 4 years.
> 
> Their subs sound excellent, their amps were solid. I never liked their highs, but their "high end" components weren't bad, just not my cup of tea.
> 
> ...


i agree, ive only dealt with the sub line which imo sounds pretty good esp for the price! 

and before anyone thinks i dont know what sq is, ive owned (for sub duty) jl, morel,tc sounds, Image Dynamics, eclipse (yes im a sub whore) 

i picked up a mtx sub just to "hold" me over but i was very surprised at how it sounded, the one thing that can honestly say is that it sounds very good with all types of music (one of the 1st subs thats been able to do this well)

i never gave these subs a chance cause of heresay and im kicking myself in the butt cause its honestly one of the 1st subs i actually want to keep!


----------



## Brian10962001 (Jul 11, 2009)

A friend has one of the 12 inch "jackhammer's" that is rated at something like 125rms watts. We call it the Jackasser and he has been running it off of a Punch 500 bridged at 4ohm. He's been running this thing for MONTHS and it still hasn't burnt up. It doesn't sound all that good but it honestly does get loud in about 1 cu ft sealed off of WAY to many watts. Is this really indicative of the quality of MTX? No not really, but it's an interesting little case study to throw out there.


----------



## Rodek (Aug 19, 2006)

I've been using MTX gear off and on since the 80's. It's always been reliable and sounded quite good.


----------



## left channel (Jul 9, 2008)

I am a warranty tech for sonic electronix and we sell a huge amount of MTX. I dont see any more of them coming back than any other brand. And to tell you the truth, most of the ones coming back are installer error.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Im amazed this thread has lasted here this long. If it were a review on a specific driver or product, ok great. "MTX Poo" ? 

Just seems a bit too CA.com for this site...sorry.


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

I've been wishing this would die for a long time. Everytime I think it's dead, there it is again. I regret ever writing it.


----------

